# Ace Attorney anime to get Season 2, will adapt Trials and Tribulations



## Chary (Mar 15, 2018)

​The Ace Attorney/Gyakuten Saiban anime will be getting a second season this upcoming fall. It'll be titled Sono "Shinjitsu," Igiari!, and it's going to adapt the third game, which means despite what you thought of the low budget first season, we're getting _animated Godot,_ guys. this time, series creator Shu Takumi is going to be part of the project, too, which means maybe some actual quality this time around.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2018)

YES!
I don't like anime, but I'll make an exception for Ace Attorney.


----------

